# parametrage Mail orange sur ipad



## philedesbois (30 Novembre 2013)

bonsoir voila un petit souci qui commence a m'énerver ,je m'explique :
il y a quelques temps( plusieurs mois ) j'ai du faire une mauvaise manip sur mon ipad ,
et depuis je n'arrive plus a envoyer des emails de mon ipad ils me revienne aussitôt 
soit mot de passe invalide ,soit nom d'hôte invalide ou mon de passe erroné BREF une vrai galère j'ai essayer de le refaire plusieurs fois  avec différentes configuration mais toujours pareil !
donc je voudrai avoir une personne compétente qui puisse PAS a PAS me donner la configuration exacte sachant que : 
messagerie Orange en POP 
mon fournisseur d'accès a mon domicile est BBOX ( adsl ) je n'ai jamais utilisé la messagerie Bouygues 
pour ma méssagerie Orange donc est celle proféssionnelle  que j'utilise  a mon bureau par contre mon fournisseur est Orange 
voila j'espère être assez clair merci de vos réponses


----------



## App'oil (2 Décembre 2013)

Laisse tomber tout ca et installes l'appli iPhone Mail Orange ca te dépannera jusqu'à trouver la solution...


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Décembre 2013)

Tu dois parapétrer ton serveur de réception pop3.orange.fr comme ailleurs, mais ton serveur d'envoi smtp à la maison doit être celui de ton fournisseur d'accès (Boygues, si j'ai bien compris).


----------

